
Algorithmic Labor and Information Asymmetries: A Case Study of Uber’s Drivers - miraj
http://ijoc.org/index.php/ijoc/article/view/4892
======
miraj
Full article (PDF):
[http://ijoc.org/index.php/ijoc/article/download/4892/1739](http://ijoc.org/index.php/ijoc/article/download/4892/1739)

------
miraj
One of the author's musings on Uber/Lyft etc. [https://medium.com/uber-
screeds](https://medium.com/uber-screeds)

